

Instagram is the new Flickr - alexknight
http://alexknight.net/blog/2011/1/5/instagram-is-the-new-flickr.html

======
veb
I have a PHP book, talks about creating scalable websites, and Flickr is a big
part of the book, and I've learned heaps of cool practices from it. It makes
me wonder, did Yahoo! screw up Flickr when they bought it? Or was it going
out? Because the stuff described in this book made Flickr seem very innovative
and informative... (e.g. they knew what they were doing)

~~~
alexknight
I think the problem (which has probably been discussed ad nauseam) lies within
Yahoo itself. Just look at what happened with Delicious. They fired the entire
staff and now they seem to think they'll have a great chance at selling the
service to someone without any of the original talent who worked on it.

Flickr could be so much more, but with Instagram on the rise, I think it's
going to make things difficult for Yahoo. Not saying Flickr will go away, but
as soon as the Instagram devs add a web portion that allows you to view all
photos in your account, it's going to definitely put a dent in Flickr over
time.

~~~
there
_Flickr could be so much more_

what is it missing? it's already a lot more than just an iphone-camera-to-web
tool, which is all instagram seems to be at this point.

just because flickr hasn't gotten any buzz lately doesn't mean it's on the way
out. it's a stable platform that is used by a ton of people.

~~~
alexknight
Like I said in the blog post and in my previous comment, I don't think Flickr
is going anywhere any time soon. I do think overtime it may become less
popular, unless Yahoo pools resources into improving the website which IMHO
needs some improvement.

I think if Instagram can give people what Flickr already offers on the website
facing portion, they could grab a lot of users. also, I'm just reflecting on
my own experience and I now find I'm spending far more time looking at photos
on Instagram than on Flickr.

Other peoples experiences may vary of course.

